# What to do with babies!?



## Zahara (Jan 24, 2012)

Just relocated here from UK where I could attend any number of different groups with my 5month old baby. Are there any groups for baby in Singapore? I've researched the breast feeding cafe. Are there any other options? Back home we had breast feeding groups, play groups, rhyme groups, swim groups etc etc. Would love for my little girl to make some baby friends and of course for me to meet some mum's for tips and advice!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you can look here ...  

SingaporeMotherhood: A Parenting Directory for the Singapore Parents


----------



## Mrsstrachan (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

I will be relocating there from the UK on 3rd April with my 2 year old son, my husband is already out there. 

Where abouts are you based? Perhaps we could meet up when we arrive? I am also a member of a group on Facebook which is really helpful for information like this, it's called Singapore Expat Wives - it's a closed group so you have to request to join but there are lots of mums with babies on there who should have some ideas.

Hope that helps and you're settling in well!

Amy


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

oh, one more website,for mummy-matters  

Singapore Motherhood and Parenting Forum - MummySG.com


----------

